# Sam Adams Utopias



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a bottle of this shoot me a PM. The liquor store near my parents house has them on sale for $199.99 a bottle. I know this can be pretty hard to get outside of Boston so I figured I would let some BOTLs know that I can get a few bottles for people.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Man, that is so tempting. A group of us keep talking about how we want to get a bottle to share at some point. Just wish it was $100/bottle instead of $200. I may take you up on this offer, but I'll need to talk to them. Thanks for the offer regardless what they decide.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Can you still get this? I may be interested in 2 bottles.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Can you still get this? I may be interested in 2 bottles.


PM Sent


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone else is interested please PM me ASAP.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> If anyone else is interested please PM me ASAP.


Return PM incoming.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

My local bevmo sales them. I'll check the price.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Have fun with that. For that price, it had better be an expensive scotch!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dpcoz said:


> Have fun with that. For that price, it had better be an expensive scotch!


I bought a bottle a couple years ago. It really is quite good.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Not all its cracked up to be IMHO...too pricey for a "beer", too sweet, too alcoholic, just all around too much!!! Unfortunately the general public doesnt realize that this beer was released as a marketing gimmick to boost SA sales and basically its just a very high alcohol, overly sweet brew with not much complexity or depth...tastes like alcoholic maple syrup IMO....I personally will not drink SAdams beers because they are too mass produced and the ad campaigns are a joke...an amazing beer shouldnt need all the hooplah surrounding it or the price tag that this beer fetches...I mean cmon!!! 200 bucks for a bottle of beer??!!!! I can make this at home for around 20 bucks, age it for a couple of years in a barrel and it will be better and MUCH less expensive!!!! Its a joke to me and I think SA is just making $$$ on the general populaces ignorance!!!! Buyer beware if u ask me....Ill take a $6 Arrogant Bastard over this crap anyday!!!!!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Not all its cracked up to be IMHO...too pricey for a "beer", too sweet, too alcoholic, just all around too much!!! Unfortunately the general public doesnt realize that this beer was released as a marketing gimmick to boost SA sales and basically its just a very high alcohol, overly sweet brew with not much complexity or depth...tastes like alcoholic maple syrup IMO....I personally will not drink SAdams beers because they are too mass produced and the ad campaigns are a joke...an amazing beer shouldnt need all the hooplah surrounding it or the price tag that this beer fetches...I mean cmon!!! 200 bucks for a bottle of beer??!!!! I can make this at home for around 20 bucks, age it for a couple of years in a barrel and it will be better and MUCH less expensive!!!! Its a joke to me and I think SA is just making $$$ on the general populaces ignorance!!!! Buyer beware if u ask me....Ill take a $6 Arrogant Bastard over this crap anyday!!!!!


David, my man! You had me 'Arrogant Bastard' ! Stone is one of the best out there!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Not all its cracked up to be IMHO...too pricey for a "beer", too sweet, too alcoholic, just all around too much!!! Unfortunately the general public doesnt realize that this beer was released as a marketing gimmick to boost SA sales and basically its just a very high alcohol, overly sweet brew with not much complexity or depth...tastes like alcoholic maple syrup IMO....I personally will not drink SAdams beers because they are too mass produced and the ad campaigns are a joke...an amazing beer shouldnt need all the hooplah surrounding it or the price tag that this beer fetches...I mean cmon!!! 200 bucks for a bottle of beer??!!!! I can make this at home for around 20 bucks, age it for a couple of years in a barrel and it will be better and MUCH less expensive!!!! Its a joke to me and I think SA is just making $$$ on the general populaces ignorance!!!! Buyer beware if u ask me....Ill take a $6 Arrogant Bastard over this crap anyday!!!!!


Maybe you're correct about the Utopia, I personally have not tried it though. But to categorize all of SA's beers into this area of inferior quality is unjustified. There may be beers that taste better than SA according to you, but that doesn't mean SA's quality is poor. FYI, they produce less than 2 million barrels per year which by definition, is considered a small brewery. I also believe they do rely on some degree of marketing simply for the fact that not many people drink this beer and word of mouth doesn't reach a large enough audience. To each his own.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

If you run across some Tactical Nuclear Penguin, let me know.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess that I have been away too long from the action and I had no idea that they had any beer costing $199.99 a bottle.:shocked:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Just looked it up and found this.Because of legal restrictions, Samuel Adams Utopias is not offered in the states of Alabama, Georgia, Idaho, Iowa, Missouri, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Vermont, Washington, or West Virginia. [9] 

:rip:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Adams_(beer)#cite_note-8


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Not all its cracked up to be IMHO...too pricey for a "beer", too sweet, too alcoholic, just all around too much!!! Unfortunately the general public doesnt realize that this beer was released as a marketing gimmick to boost SA sales and basically its just a very high alcohol, overly sweet brew with not much complexity or depth...tastes like alcoholic maple syrup IMO....I personally will not drink SAdams beers because they are too mass produced and the ad campaigns are a joke...an amazing beer shouldnt need all the hooplah surrounding it or the price tag that this beer fetches...I mean cmon!!! 200 bucks for a bottle of beer??!!!! I can make this at home for around 20 bucks, age it for a couple of years in a barrel and it will be better and MUCH less expensive!!!! Its a joke to me and I think SA is just making $$$ on the general populaces ignorance!!!! Buyer beware if u ask me....Ill take a $6 Arrogant Bastard over this crap anyday!!!!!


I am drinking an Arrogant Bastard beer right now my favorite $6 beer!


----------

